# What are your Health tips?



## ThatEMTGuy (Dec 6, 2014)

What do you do when you work out? what types of workouts do you do? meals!? what type of meals do you make? snacks, lunch, and dinner? I want to start being healthy and choose better alternatives.


----------



## Marcus Howard (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello,

Unfortunately I cannot give you much advice on eating because I'll be the first to admit that I eat poorly!
When it comes to workouts, I personally stick with cardio every workout (many people wouldn't agree to this). I've just grown up in a family and in school where running is a big priority. I try to do weight training as many times a week as I can which usually is anywhere from 3-4 times a week at about 45mins each workout. 
Recently I've been swimming and I would advise everyone to try it! Good cardio, arms, and leg workout.

Regards,

Marcus Howard


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 8, 2014)

Finally! Another runner!


----------



## JWalters (Dec 9, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Finally! Another runner!



I'm a runner, too. Good cardio, even better stress relief.

I do lift as well, but I do that because I need to not because I really enjoy it.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 10, 2014)

Yeah I can't say that I eat extremely healthy (I'm 20) I eat constantly during the day and have been 155 for the past year. I used to do a lot of weight lifting and I mean A LOT, then I got hired as a wild land firefighter and I learned real quick that yes muscular strength is good but it doesn't mean squat if people are running circles around you. For out PT's we would hike in our gear (makes sense since we are wild land firefighters) for about a hour since that was our allotted PT time. Now that I'm laid off for the season, I'm really big into running now, kinda ironic because I used to hate running. But I'll do 2 miles every other day, mix it in with some mountain biking and its a real good cardio workout. I still do weight lifting but not as much now as I have figured out you can have the biggest strongest muscles but if you don't workout the muscle that counts the most (heart/cardio) then well you get the point.


----------



## BraydenNegron (Dec 18, 2014)

Well instead of taking full meal at a time, you can divide them in small-small count as it will not only maintain energy in your body but proves beneficial in exercise too.


----------



## MkVity (Jan 8, 2015)

Walking, I love walking and trekking with the dog. Its also a great stress reliever.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 8, 2015)

Cut carbs.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Jan 12, 2015)

Classic answer but eat right and workout often. Doesn't have to be gym related find something you enjoy that is a workout and it's easier to get motivated/stay on a regime. Surfing, snowboarding, and rock climbing, for me, are full body and cardio workout in their own respect.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Jan 12, 2015)

Howdy,

I'm not a triathlete per se, but I do run, cycle, and swim for fitness and fun. In my state it's friggin' winter for 9 months out of the year, so I feel like running, swimming, and cycling are things I can do inside at the gym, too.

*Running*: I do intervals on the treadmill (during the winter) for 3 or 4 miles, and then one "long" run per week.
*Cycling*: I fit this in whenever during the week or as a replacement for a run. I throw my bike up on a trainer (winter time, again) and turn on the television. I've been slacking on this one lately.
*Swimming*: Love this. If you do it, know that it takes your cardiovascular system in ways that cycling and running don't.
*Weights*: I tend to incorporate weights after my runs. I do chest one run, then back another run, etc. I lift for strength and muscle endurance -- not to bulk up to He-Man proportions.

I've been told to focus on keeping my back and legs healthy, so I'm being mindful of that, too.

Oh, and do Yoga. Don't laugh. I'm brand new to Yoga, but it's great.

Cheers, and kudos for wanting to stay healthy.

M.


----------



## ThadeusJ (Jan 12, 2015)

The best exercise can't outperform a poor diet.  There are many ways to get the body in the shape you want but it starts (especially for night shifters) with eating well and drinking plenty of water.  Stay off the junk food and sugary drinks.


----------



## happylittleblue (Jan 13, 2015)

Food wise...we eat normal if not a little healthier than most I would guess. One thing I see being a benefit to our eating habits in EMS is just to portion and pre-plan meals. Get some Tupperware and ones that have at least 2 sections that way on one side you can put your main meal and the other is fruit/veg. I'd also get a big water bottle, they say you should drink half your body weight in ounces. Example: a 200lb person should drink 100ounces of water daily NOT the 8glasses people want to believe.

Additionally...for me when I work out I love working out to Jillian Michaels whether it's kickboxing, shreds, or just yoga. Her dvd's are 20-30mins on average and you get a REAL and full workout everytime. I do a lot of jumping jacks, squats, bicycle crunches, etc. Lot's of options out there for you. Just have to find what works best for you. Good luck!


----------



## daysquad (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi,  I don't usually workout  but when I get to do some , I resort to stationary biking and thread mill. For my meals, I already have limitations in eating fatty foods because I already had my laparascopic cholecystectomy.  It is a kind of surgery where my gallbladder was remove. I'm more into vegetables, lean meat and more liquids such as fruit juices and water. Actually, there are many things to try if you prefer to be fit and healthy. You just have to know the things that could very well suite your healthy lifestyle.


----------



## SunshineCamo (Sep 26, 2015)

I try to eat the right amount of food and eat more of the right stuff. I don't eat most fast food, and try to limit myself to "healthier" options like Subway, Chipotle etc (I know they are not healthy options, but they're better than McDonald's or Taco Bell). I go for smaller portions (getting the 6" instead of a 12" unless I have a fridge to put the other half in). I try to keep health snacks on hand too to cut down on junk food snacking.

For exercise, my wife is a serious runner so she gets me out there a lot. I also ride my bike. I can't stand lifting weights, so throughout the day I do body weight exercises or in the evening most nights we'll do a 20-30 minute work out. Pretty standard stuff I think. Nothing crazy, just trying to moderate my intake, but better stuff in, and stay active.


----------



## squirrel15 (Oct 3, 2015)

Food wise I'll admit I ate like crap, mostly out of laziness and not waning to cook. I recently decided to give nutrisystem a shot for the simple reason I didn't have to cook or plan a meal. I don't really follow their plan exactly but that's because a 250 calorie protein bar is not enough for lunch so I usually eat two instead. I've felt a lot healthier since doing that since I'm not eating sandwiches or crap from a grocery store.


----------



## Tim Wagner (Nov 18, 2015)

I start my day by drinking a glass of warm water with lemon each morning. Do cardiovascular exercise on an empty stomach. Have smoothie for my breakfast. For snacks, I prefer a small apple with some almonds or a boiled egg. I ensure to eat every three hours.


----------



## Williana Sullivan (Nov 18, 2015)

Tim Wagner said:


> I start my day by drinking a glass of warm water with lemon each morning. Do cardiovascular exercise on an empty stomach. Have smoothie for my breakfast. For snacks, I prefer a small apple with some almonds or a boiled egg. I ensure to eat every three hours.


Hey Tim, What you prefer to take for dinner?


----------



## S h o O o b i e (Mar 29, 2016)

If you are trying to lose weight I would stick to the cardio (run, bike, row, swim, stairs) and stay away from the fast food. If you are trying to gain weight stay away from cadio and EAT double the amount you usually do while lifting heavier weights with lower reps.


----------



## Sleepnheat (Mar 29, 2016)

I run and bike. As far as food goes, use common sense. If you HAVE to eat at a McD's, get chicken, not beef; no fries. Limit portions during meals and drink A LOT of water!


----------



## redundantbassist (Apr 1, 2016)

Sleepnheat said:


> I run and bike. As far as food goes, use common sense. If you HAVE to eat at a McD's, get chicken, not beef; no fries. Limit portions during meals and drink A LOT of water!


So that way during my shift I'll be hungry and have to pee all the time.


----------



## daysquad (Apr 29, 2016)

I love eating and it's not always healthy. I enjoy sweets and I'm not talking about fruits, either. LoL.

Getting healthy WAS a struggle for me. I didn't gain too much weight while eating what I wanted but I got worried about what might become of me when I get older. Will I even see my grand kids at that point where I'm already suffering from some type of chronic disease related to poor eating choices and lack of exercise? I might be but I won't get to enjoy their company so, I decided to run and be healthy. I made that decision before I turned 30. I gave up drinking booze and smoking. I limit my sugar intake (cakes, chocolates, soda, etc.), and I tweaked recipes to include veggies. Whenever I crave for sweets, I grab an apple or a banana and munch away. I also keep myself hydrated by drinking at least 8 glasses of water/day.

Since I'm a woman, I'm guessing the tips I shared may not apply to you. At least not all so here you go. Hope it helps.


----------



## artman (May 7, 2016)

I am a daily morning walker.. It's giving me a great refreshment..


----------



## savemachine (Jun 8, 2016)

ThatEMTGuy said:


> What do you do when you work out? what types of workouts do you do? meals!? what type of meals do you make? snacks, lunch, and dinner? I want to start being healthy and choose better alternatives.



My name is Marcy and I love to take walks every single day when the weather is nice and cool.  I love to walk because it is such an easy exercise for me to do.  I use to run when I was a kid and a teenager, but now I do not run that fast.  So, I like to walk much better.  When I cannot get outside due to rain, snow, or just too hot outside I will use an indoor exercise bicycle  and a tredmill which helps me walk and do some light jogging on it.  I enjoy any type of exercise as long as it makes me feel better after I do it.  I also love to go swimming and will try to do that this summer.  Thank you.  Marcy CNA


----------



## savemachine (Jun 8, 2016)

ThatEMTGuy said:


> What do you do when you work out? what types of workouts do you do? meals!? what type of meals do you make? snacks, lunch, and dinner? I want to start being healthy and choose better alternatives.




My name is Marcy and I live in Virginia.  I usually do walking as my form of exercise.  I try to walk everyday when possible and if I cannot walk everyday I usually exercise in the house on the machines.  I love to walk and the machines I only use when I absolutely have to.  The meals that I make are very basic and balanced diets.  I enjoy eating nutritious foods and I also enjoy eating all sorts of things from the food pyramid.  Thank you.  Marcy CNA


----------



## Andrew Nelson (Jul 2, 2016)

diet and exercise!


----------



## DreadPirateRoberts (Jul 27, 2016)

ThatEMTGuy said:


> What do you do when you work out? what types of workouts do you do? meals!? what type of meals do you make? snacks, lunch, and dinner? I want to start being healthy and choose better alternatives.



How has this been working for you?  I've been a professional chef for 20 years, and part of my training in culinary school was in nutrition.  Feel free to drop me a line with any questions, I'll do my best to help ya out!

FWIW I am a big fan of a Paleo lifestyle, or near-Paleo.


----------



## dutemplar (Aug 2, 2016)

Exercising in Qatar sucks... it's like 120F out during the day, 100F at night and the gyms are hideously expensive.  No PF $10/month but more like cadillac $500/month memberships... 

After too long a time spent jumping out of perfectly good airplanes, my knee has decided there are two reasons to run... fear, and greed.  No fear, I'd rather stand my ground and there is nothing I want that badly except _maybe_ Carrie Underwood in nothing but high heels and pearls while holding a bottle of Balvenie 50year...

But seriously, whatever you do, don't be like most of us.  Just get off your butt and do something.  Walk, talk, chew gum, take the stairs in stead of the elevator, park at the edge of the lot instead of the front row.  Eat better and don't just sit there and do nothing, wondering why you arent in shape... even though, as I frequently point out, "round is a shape."


----------



## res1551cue (Aug 3, 2016)

ThatEMTGuy said:


> What do you do when you work out? what types of workouts do you do? meals!? what type of meals do you make? snacks, lunch, and dinner? I want to start being healthy and choose better alternatives.



About once or twice a year I do the Advocare 24 Day challenge. Although kind of expensive it works. Swapping between days and nights is hard but as long as you really watch what you eat, how much you, and exercise daily it will be of great benefit.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 9, 2016)

My health tips:

Eat sensibly. This proves challenging for me with two school age daughters, so I try more so at work, and always pack a breakfast, lunch, and fairly sensible dinner; I do enjoy my beer after all.

Workout wise, I love, _absolutely love_ my running and swimming. I do weights but nothing too heavy. After sustaining a debilitating back injury a few years ago, and having to have surgery to correct it, I have had to modify my workouts with weights quite a bit. My take away from that was the ever so importance in further strengthening the core. Even if I never have abs of steel again (could care less, though my wife may, lol) the strength in your core will help the weight distribution in your back to prevent further injuries.

The one workout aside from swimming and running I would hate to ever have to give up would be pull ups. You can keep your free weights, protein shakes, and everything in between. Just gimme those three exercises in trade, and I am a happy man.


----------



## Lana (Dec 31, 2016)

I try to eat a serving of fish a week. Sometimes even just a tin of sardines (with toast and butter) or tuna fish, because fish oil (omega 3) is really good for you. Eating a banana a day is good for the skin and after work-outs. Apples are good for the teeth. Garlic wards of colds. Cranberry juice is a good anti-inflammatory. Beef and dark meat on turkey has iron and good for energy. Make sure you have enough electrolytes otherwise you can feel "washed-out", like using nuun (zero or very few calories) or gatorade. Multi-grain bread, brown rice is good for you and doesn't make you as sleepy as processed grains. Sleep when tired, eat until full.


----------



## HMartinho (Feb 11, 2017)

The best health tips to everyone, is, definelly cut carbs and excess of animal foods.

Low carb plant based diet (with some animal protein), is the best diet.


----------



## Lana (Feb 15, 2017)

Yeah.  Avocados are an excellent source for protein.  Protein is found in animal products. Meat (chicken, beef) and beans are good as well as almonds. I hear that almonds are good for the heart.  Be careful because nuts are high calorie... just a handful of almonds. (etc.) Nothing like PB and J for a quick bite or with a little honey.


----------

